# Any idea what this instrument is?



## apeach7890

Hi,
Any idea what this instrument is, or whether you can buy one or something similar? An orchestra I'm in are playing a similar piece, and wanted this kind of effect.


----------



## caters

It looks to me like several instruments glued together.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Looks to me like a Turkish Crescent.


----------



## Merl

apeach7890 said:


> View attachment 108697
> 
> Hi,
> Any idea what this instrument is, or whether you can buy one or something similar? An orchestra I'm in are playing a similar piece, and wanted this kind of effect.


I have no idea but no doubt someone will sit it on a stage, throw a violin bow or a stick at it and then label it as a symphony. :devil:


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Looks to me like a Turkish Crescent.


EG is right - it's a Turkish Crescent -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_crescent

A Turkish crescent, (also cevgen (Tr.), Turkish jingle, Jingling Johnny, Schellenbaum (Ger.), chapeau chinois or pavillon chinois (Fr.), chaghana[1]) is a percussion instrument traditionally used by military bands. In some contexts it also serves as a battle trophy or object of veneration.

Use in specific musical works -

The Turkish crescent figures prominently in the Marche pour la Cérémonie des Turcs, part of Jean-Baptiste Lully's music for Molière's comédie-ballet Le Bourgeois gentilhomme (1670).

It was used by the composer Joseph Haydn in his Symphony No. 100 (1794).

Beethoven is said to have made use of the Jingling Johnny or Turkish crescent in the finale to his Ninth Symphony, though it is not specified in the score.

Hector Berlioz used it in his massive piece for military wind band with optional choir and organ Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale (1840). His "dream ensemble" of 467 instrumentalists included four pavillons chinois among its 53 percussion instruments.[ He said about the instrument: "The Pavillon Chinois, with its numerous little bells, serves to give brilliancy to lively pieces, and pompous marches in military music. It can only shake its sonorous locks, at somewhat lengthened intervals; that is to say, about twice in a bar, in a movement of moderate time".

John Philip Sousa's Nobles of the Mystic Shrine (1923) also called for the use of the Turkish crescent.


----------



## JAS

I was thinking that he might serve Espresso from it.


----------



## Tusker

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> The Turkish crescent figures prominently in the Marche pour la Cérémonie des Turcs, part of Jean-Baptiste Lully's music for Molière's comédie-ballet Le Bourgeois gentilhomme (1670).
> 
> It was used by the composer Joseph Haydn in his Symphony No. 100 (1794).
> 
> Beethoven is said to have made use of the Jingling Johnny or Turkish crescent in the finale to his Ninth Symphony, though it is not specified in the score.
> 
> Hector Berlioz used it in his massive piece for military wind band with optional choir and organ Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale (1840). His "dream ensemble" of 467 instrumentalists included four pavillons chinois among its 53 percussion instruments.[ He said about the instrument: "The Pavillon Chinois, with its numerous little bells, serves to give brilliancy to lively pieces, and pompous marches in military music. It can only shake its sonorous locks, at somewhat lengthened intervals; that is to say, about twice in a bar, in a movement of moderate time".
> 
> John Philip Sousa's Nobles of the Mystic Shrine (1923) also called for the use of the Turkish crescent.


Thank you for these interesting musical examples!


----------

